# Zodiac DLC?



## Jake (Jun 21, 2013)

So I just decided to go through the Prima guide book, and in the item section it has a whole list of Zodiac DLC (said to have been released in Japan);
Aries rocking horse
Taurus bathtub
Gemini closet
Cancer table
Leo sculpture
Virgo harp
Libra scale
Scorpio lamp
Sagittarius arrow
Capricorn ornament
Aquarius urn
Pisces lamp


it then has some other items listed as Jp. DLC;
Fireworks table
Full-moon vanity
Rice-plant bed
Autumn-leaf chair



Idk where these came from? So can anyone help?? Idk if prima just made them up, but they have images. Or maybe this is DLC I've never heard of yet (though I did google and saw nothing??). 

I'm confused, also I apologize if this has already bee mentioned somewhere else.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe at New Year or something?


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2013)

it lists it as DLC though, and I know you get the zodiac animals for new years... :S


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2013)

Unreleased DLC probably.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 21, 2013)

May we see the images please?


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Unreleased DLC probably.


they have pics though



Jarrad said:


> May we see the images please?


sure







watermarked so no one takes me 5 minute work of collation lol


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh well I saw that too! 
I think they will come to Japan in the future...


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 21, 2013)

I guess the Prima guide has successfully spoilt the surprise of these dlcs for us! 
Woo! Go Prima!


----------



## maarowak (Jun 21, 2013)

They are so cute omg
Zodiac "series" is like a dream coming true.


----------



## Odette (Jun 21, 2013)

My zodiac sign is Virgo!! Love the harp.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe they'll coincide with the astrological signs' dates next year?


----------



## Nymph (Oct 5, 2013)

Ugh I want those so bad ;__;


----------



## aetherene (Oct 5, 2013)

This is taken from the "Full List of DLC + Exclusives" thread in the Retail section:



> Astrological Set (Scheduled for 2014rderable for 4,800 bells) each:
> 
> Aquarius Urn: 1/20/2014 - 2/18/2014
> Pisces Lamp: 2/19/2014 - 3/20/2014
> ...



Thread here.

So yeah, it is unreleased, but we're gonna those items next year.


----------



## Kiki from Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

They have been released because one of my blog friends has the arrow but I'm still not sure on how to get the actual items :/


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 15, 2013)

I have the arrow as well. The Sagittarius one.


----------



## flex51423 (Dec 15, 2013)

what is that


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 15, 2013)

If the Sagittarius one is for 2014 how do people already have it?


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 15, 2013)

No idea. My Japanese friend let me come over and catalogue it for free, and it's orderable. I think it's DLC over there at the moment.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 15, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> If the Sagittarius one is for 2014 how do people already have it?



It's already been released. Maybe the Schedule got mixed up or they just released it early?


----------



## J087 (Dec 15, 2013)

Why are we discussing a thread created 7 months ago? Most of that stuff has been released already.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 15, 2013)

J087 said:


> Why are we discussing a thread created 7 months ago? Most of that stuff has been released already.



Most of it has? I thought only the arrow had been? O.O


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2013)

only the arrow has been released and why would you bump this?


----------



## violetneko (Dec 15, 2013)

What an awesome set! Hopefully they'll be released in North America too!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> only the arrow has been released and why would you bump this?



Agreed. I read this at first and I was like "How the hell doesn't Jake know about this stuff??"

Then I saw the creation date.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 15, 2013)

I didn't bump it. I just answered the question following on from the bump *shrugs*


----------



## taygo (Dec 16, 2013)

ahh I want all those items. they look so cool!


----------

